# Deutsche Regierung, Sarkozy hat nicht gelogen



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

Laut FAZ hat der französische Präsident Sarkozy ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis der deutschen Regierung ausgeplaudert.
Obwohl der Sprecher der Sprecher der Kanzlerin sofort dementierte sind laut neuesten Ergebnisse das ganze doch nicht von irgendwo hergehohlt.

Streit über Roma-Abschiebungen: „Sarkozy hat nicht gelogen“ - Europäische Union - Politik - FAZ.NET

War mir von Anfang klar, warum sollte er mit so einer Äusserung die Beziehungen zwischen denn beiden Ländern mit einer Lüge gefährden?
Anscheinend wollte unsere Regierung das ganze still und heimlich machen.
Ist ja nichts neues wenn man bedenkt das unsere Kanzlerin das aus ihrer Jugend kennt.

Sarkozy hat behauptet das die Deutsche Regierung eine Räumung der Roma Lager plant, am selben Tag wurde dies aus dem Kanzler Amt aufs heftigste dementiert. Nun ist aber nach einigen Nachforschungen (siehe link) das ganze doch in ein anderes Licht gerückt worden, wonach sich die Aussage Sarkozys bewahrheitet.

p.s. ich erwarte doch das die leute sich auch die quelle durchlesen.


----------



## GTA 3 (20. September 2010)

Jeder Staat hat Dreck am Stecken.


----------



## Bääängel (20. September 2010)

Editier mal bitte in den Startpost die Sache, was er sagte, oder worum es geht. Viele sind einfach zu faul auf die Links zu klicken udn es ist leserfreundlicher, wenn man weniger klicken muss.


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2010)

roma... das hör ich grad recht häufig ^^ aber wer oder was sin die? römer? ><


----------



## Bääängel (20. September 2010)

Das ist das Dümmste was ich heute gelesen habe. 
danke schön, so hatte der tag doch ncoh was lustiges zu bieten


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2010)

ja sorry das ich au ned alles weis. aber wer ned fragt kann auch ned schlauer werden. also lass bitte die doofen sprüche und erquicke mich mit deiner übermächtigen weisheit...


----------



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

roma sind ein eigenes volk zwar nicht staatlich annerkannt soweit ich weiß aber das sind die mit ihren wohnwägen allgemeine bezeichnung zigeuner


----------



## Bääängel (20. September 2010)

Bei wikipedia stehts gaanz gut erklärt, hab jetzt keine Lust das hier alles ausführlichst zu erläsutern, daher nur das Wichtugste. 
Zitat von wiki
Roma ist der Oberbegriff für eine Reihe ethnisch miteinander verwandter, ursprünglich aus Indien stammender Bevölkerungsgruppen, die ab dem 14. Jahrhundert in mehreren Migrationsschüben über Vorderasien nach Nordafrika und Europa sowie in der Moderne auch nach Amerika und Australien gelangten.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Wo ist denn das Problem? Das die bundesrepublikanischen Marionatten mal wieder gelogen haben (seit Jahrzehnten ja nichts neues), oder das Zigeuner abgeschoben werden sollen? So richtig ersichtlich ist die Problematik die hier wohl existiert, für mich nicht.


----------



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

naja das die deutsche regierung uns mal wieder verarscht hat


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Ahhh, es hat geklickt. Wobei ich das sowieso irgendwie aber trotzdem nachvollziehen kann. Man überschwemmt das Land nach besten Multikultigehabe und schiebt dann Menschen ab. Das geht doch gar nicht *grins*


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2010)

ach einfach zigeuner >< roma klingt warscheinlich einfach ROMAntischer ^^ aber danke für die erklärungen. aber is nen zigeuner nich eh nen nomadisch lebender mensch? wie kann man soeinen denn verjagen, ma blöde gefragt. oder is genau diese unstete lebensweise das problem für den lieben vater staat?


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Jaein. Hier in der brD wandern sie, zumeist. Aber hier geht um Zigeuner die aus dem Kosovo hierher kamen und nun wieder, nachdem der Krieg dort vorüber ist (seit vielen Jahren) ENDLICH mal wieder nachhause gehen sollen!!!

Mal davon abgesehen, ist diese Gruppe hier zumeist nicht gerne gesehen. Selbst die Polizei hat oft Probleme, wegen Stellplätzen mit ihren dicken Wohnwagen - die Städte und Gemeinden wollen sie oft auch nicht haben. Gründe dafür kannst du dir ja denken *denk*


----------



## Pokerclock (20. September 2010)

Habe den Thread mal in das Powiwi Forum verschoben. User-News bitte nur für Technik (und damit in Verbindung stehende) Themen verwenden.


----------



## dergutmensch (20. September 2010)

Ist doch klar, dass so einiges an der Öffentlichkeit vorbei laufen (soll)...
Leben wir wirklich in einem demokratisch freiheitlichen Staat?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> War mir von Anfang klar, warum sollte er mit so einer Äusserung die Beziehungen zwischen denn beiden Ländern mit einer Lüge gefährden?



Sarkozys Verhalten scheint in letzter Zeit sehr wenig Rücksicht auf internationale Beziehungen zu nehmen.
Ggf. liegt aber auch ein Interpretationsproblem vor: Wenn die Bundesregierung Ex-Flüchtlinge zurück in den Kosovo abschieben möchte und darunter auch Roma sind, dann hat ggf. sowohl Merkel recht, wenn sie sagt, dass keine Roma-Lager aufgelöst werden sollen, als auch Sarkozy, wenn er behauptet, dass die Bundesregierung genauso abschiebt.
Die Intention, Folgen und Grundlagen der deutschen Abschiebung wären aber nicht identisch, denn in Frankreich geht es ganz offensichtlich darum, Tatsachen zu schaffen, bevor diese Personen im Rahmen der EU-Integration Rumäniens das Recht auf freie Wohnsitzwahl innerhalb der EU erlangen.
Bei Kosovaren wird das bis auf weiteres nicht geschehen, die müsste man sich eher unter den Gesichtspunkten Sicherheit, Integration und Kosten angucken.




TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem? Das die bundesrepublikanischen Marionatten mal wieder gelogen haben (seit Jahrzehnten ja nichts neues), oder das Zigeuner abgeschoben werden sollen? So richtig ersichtlich ist die Problematik die hier wohl existiert, für mich nicht.



Das Problem liegt darin, dass entweder der deutsche oder der französische Staatschef nachweislich Lügen verbreitet, u.a. über den jeweils anderen.
(und ehe jetzt jemand behauptet, Politiker würden eh immer lügen: Stimmt nicht. Die sagen selten die (ganze) Wahrheit, aber sie haben ein enormes Talent dazu, ganze Wahlkämpfe in dem eigentlich inexistenten Bereich zwischen Lüge und Wahrheit zu führen)




DarkMo schrieb:


> ach einfach zigeuner >< roma klingt warscheinlich einfach ROMAntischer ^^



"Zigeuner" ist eine in aller Regel abwertend besetzte Bezeichnung für Gruppen, die durch Europa ziehen und nur für kurze Zeiträume an einem Ort verweilen.
Desweiteren ist es eine von den Bezeichnungen, unter denen die Nazis eine paar iirc 100.000 Personen ermorden und noch mehr internieren ließen, die ihnen nicht ins System passten.
"Roma" dagegen ist eine ethnische Gruppierung, deren Mitglieder zum überwiegenden Teil ortsfest leben, wie angehörige anderer Ethnien auch.
Desweiteren ist der Begriff nicht historisch mit Vorurteilen wie Diebstahl, Scharlatanerie, Mord, Verfolgung und ähnlichem vorbelastetaber danke für die erklärungen.



> aber is nen zigeuner nich eh nen nomadisch lebender mensch?



Damit wären wir bei der anderen Seite: Ja, Zigeuner ist ein Ausdruck für nomadisch lebende Menschen. Und genau deswegen ist er für die Mehrheit der Roma der falsche Ausdruck.

Um einen Vergleich zu ziehen: Roma als "Zigeuner" zu bezeichnen wäre in etwas das gleiche, wie Deutsche "Nazis" zu nennen. Die Bezeichnungen in Anführungszeichen sind in beiden Fällen stark negativ besetzt, abwertend gemeint, von einer zurückliegenden Vergangenheit geprägt und auf die Mehrheit der bezeichneten schlicht unzutreffend.



> wie kann man soeinen denn verjagen, ma blöde gefragt.



Es gibt einen Unterschied, ob man durchs Land zieht, oder man durchgetrieben wird.



> oder is genau diese unstete lebensweise das problem für den lieben vater staat?



Diese ehemalige Lebensweise ist eher ein Problem für die Leute. Viele Roma leben zwar wie ganz normale Bürger, aber ihre Familien sind ggf. erst vor kurzem als Flüchtlinge oder im Laufe der letzen 1-2-3 Jahrhunderte als ehemals fahrendes Volk in die Gegend gekommen. Einige haben deswegen gar keine Staatsangehörigkeit, viele haben nicht der Region, in der sie heute leben. Damit sind sie die juristischen Vorraussetzungen für eine Abschiebung gegeben.
Aufgrund der langen Geschichte von Verfolgung und Unterdrückung ist der Anteil reicher Familien afaik aber sehr niedrig, gerade bei Flüchtlingen oder erst seit einigen Jahrzehnten im Land lebenden Familien dürfte auch das Bildungsniveau unterdurchschnittlich sein. Daraus resultieren, wie auch bei jedem anderen auch, Armut und Arbeitslosigkeit, wenn überhaupt eine Arbeitserlaubniss gewährt wurde. (Nationalität)
Was macht nun der typische Politiker, der gern ein paar stimmen am rechten Rand fischen möchte, wenn da ein paar Leute sitzen -am besten bereits in Lager gedrängt, wie in Frankreich-, die im Schnitt eine Last für die Sozialsysteme sind und die man abschieben könnte?
Eben.
Wo die Wurzeln dieser Leute wirklich liegen und was ihnen in den Zielländern blüht (in denen sie definitiv nicht als Teil der Bevölkerung angesehen werden), spielt in solchen Situationen bekanntermaßen keine Rolle.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo die Wurzeln dieser Leute wirklich liegen und was ihnen in den Zielländern blüht (in denen sie definitiv nicht als Teil der Bevölkerung angesehen werden), spielt in solchen Situationen bekanntermaßen keine Rolle.



Wenn ich nicht gesund wäre, würde ich einem Herzinfarkt erliegen. Mich mag hier auch keiner. Ich komme nun zu dir und wohne dort, du sagst ja selbst, kein Thema. Meinen Lebensstil kannst du auch gleich finanzieren. Einverstanden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt darin, dass entweder der deutsche oder der  französische Staatschef nachweislich Lügen verbreitet, u.a. über den  jeweils anderen.
> (und ehe jetzt jemand behauptet, Politiker würden eh immer lügen: Stimmt  nicht. Die sagen selten die (ganze) Wahrheit, aber sie haben ein  enormes Talent dazu, ganze Wahlkämpfe in dem eigentlich inexistenten  Bereich zwischen Lüge und Wahrheit zu führen)



Hmmm, ich möchte, da ich ja ein Mensch bin, der gerne VERSUCHT etwas auszusagen, wenngleich mein Mittel auch nicht immer das beste der Wahl ist, so möchte ich dazu mal ein Lied anführen (wenn jemand etwas ausdrückt, was du - also ich - nicht besser könntest, dann nimm dich ihm an)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht gesund wäre, würde ich einem Herzinfarkt erliegen. Mich mag hier auch keiner. Ich komme nun zu dir und wohne dort, du sagst ja selbst, kein Thema. Meinen Lebensstil kannst du auch gleich finanzieren. Einverstanden?
> 
> Hmmm, ich möchte, da ich ja ein Mensch bin, der gerne VERSUCHT etwas auszusagen, wenngleich mein Mittel auch nicht immer das beste der Wahl ist, so möchte ich dazu mal ein Lied anführen (wenn jemand etwas ausdrückt, was du - also ich - nicht besser könntest, dann nimm dich ihm an)
> 
> Der Link zu dem Video ist hier.





Möchtest du mit diesen Zeilen irgendwas zum Thema beitragen?

Falls ja bist du, zumindest was mich angeht, auf ganzer Linie gescheitert.


----------



## TheRammbock (20. September 2010)

Ich weiß, das ist dir zu prakmatisch. 

Und du nur eine Antwort darauf geben können wirst. 

Deshalb ist es kein Problem, Zigeuner in ihre "angestammten" Heimat zurückzuführen 

Es würde mal Zeit werden, wenn dies endlich mal ordentlich gemacht wird und nicht nur mit diesen minimalistischen Zahlen dort im Bericht, gespielt wird.

PS: Wann ich gescheitert bin, entscheidet kein anderer für mich


----------



## Icejester (20. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist der Begriff nicht historisch mit Vorurteilen wie Diebstahl, Scharlatanerie, Mord, Verfolgung und ähnlichem vorbelastetaber danke für die erklärungen.



Wie man das Kind nennt, ist ja wohl herzlich egal. Die Leute werden dadurch keine anderen.


----------



## nyso (20. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Deshalb ist es kein Problem, Zigeuner in ihre "angestammten" Heimat zurückzuführen



Diese Leute haben meist keine wirkliche Heimat, deswegen kann man sie genaugenommen auch kaum abschieben



> Es würde mal Zeit werden, wenn dies endlich mal ordentlich gemacht wird und nicht nur mit diesen minimalistischen Zahlen dort im Bericht, gespielt wird.
> 
> PS: Wann ich gescheitert bin, entscheidet kein anderer für mich


Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dich aus Themen, von denen du absolut 0 Ahnung hast, einfach raus hälst

Jedem Ausländer, der sich nicht benimmt wie er soll, droht die Abschiebung.

Meine Schwägerin z.B. Die durfte nur hier bleiben, weil sie zur Schule ging. Und danach hatte sie die Chance auf eine Top Ausbildung. Hat sie abgebrochen, ist jetzt in Hartz 4 und wird in den nächsten Wochen nach Bosnien ausgewiesen. 

Ach ja, und Vorsicht beim Thema Zigeuner/Roma/Vorurteile/Abschiebung fordern. Ich bin mit einer verheiratet, reagiere bei dem Thema also ähnlich allergisch wie beim Fleischkonsum


Das wirkliche Problem an der Sache ist aber ein ganz anderes.

Merkel und Konsorten haben gegen Sarkotzi gewaltige Geschütze aufgefahren, und kritisieren ihn wegen der Abschiebung der Roma scharf.
Selber haben sie aber seit Monaten und Jahren den gleichen Plan, der jetzt endgültig in die Tat umgesetzt wird.


----------



## ole88 (20. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Das wirkliche Problem an der Sache ist aber ein ganz anderes.
> 
> Merkel und Konsorten haben gegen Sarkotzi gewaltige Geschütze aufgefahren, und kritisieren ihn wegen der Abschiebung der Roma scharf.
> Selber haben sie aber seit Monaten und Jahren den gleichen Plan, der jetzt endgültig in die Tat umgesetzt wird.




und genau darum gehts mir, mir ist das thema der abschiebung herzlichst egal weil eigentlich gehören da eigentlich andere zuerst ausgewiesen.

Nein mir geht es darum das wieder hinter dem rücken der Bevölkerung etwas getan wird und vorne rum wird vertuscht und gelogen und einem is es raus gerutscht, uups etz steh ma blöd da. Ok dann ma schön dementieren und kritisieren.


----------



## TheRammbock (21. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Diese Leute haben meist keine wirkliche Heimat, deswegen kann man sie genaugenommen auch kaum abschieben



Heimatlos zu sein muß das schlimmste Gefühl sein. Annährend kann ich es nachvollziehen, fühle ich mich hier auch oft Heimatlos. In diesem Artikel steht aber explizit drin, das diese eine Heimat besitzen!



nyso schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dich aus Themen, von denen du absolut 0 Ahnung hast, einfach raus hälst



Nö, weil ich ja meine Meinung, sofern ich es als richtig empfinde, äußere.




nyso schrieb:


> Jedem Ausländer, der sich nicht benimmt wie er soll, droht die Abschiebung.



Genau. Es scheitert nur an der Umsetzung, weil man ja ein achso schlechtes Gewissen seit mehr als 60 Jahren vorgelebt bekommt. Da muß ich doch nicht auch noch zu Kreuze kriechen und meine Schnautze halten, nur weil dir nicht gefällt, was ich ausspreche 



nyso schrieb:


> Meine Schwägerin z.B. Die durfte nur hier bleiben, weil sie zur Schule  ging. Und danach hatte sie die Chance auf eine Top Ausbildung. Hat sie  abgebrochen, ist jetzt in Hartz 4 und wird in den nächsten Wochen nach  Bosnien ausgewiesen.



Genau. Das sage ich immer: Kommt hierher, macht eine Ausbildung, eine gute. Geht dann wieder in eure Heimat und baut diese auf! 



nyso schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Vorsicht beim Thema Zigeuner/Roma/Vorurteile/Abschiebung  fordern. Ich bin mit einer verheiratet, reagiere bei dem Thema also  ähnlich allergisch wie beim Fleischkonsum



Muhahahahaha, entschuldige. Du vergleichst also deine Frau mit Fleisch?! Hauehaueha 



nyso schrieb:


> Das wirkliche Problem an der Sache ist aber ein ganz anderes.
> 
> Merkel und Konsorten haben gegen Sarkotzi gewaltige Geschütze  aufgefahren, und kritisieren ihn wegen der Abschiebung der Roma scharf.
> Selber haben sie aber seit Monaten und Jahren den gleichen Plan, der jetzt endgültig in die Tat umgesetzt wird.





ole88 schrieb:


> und genau darum gehts mir, mir ist das thema der abschiebung herzlichst egal weil eigentlich gehören da eigentlich andere zuerst ausgewiesen.
> 
> Nein mir geht es darum das wieder hinter dem rücken der Bevölkerung etwas getan wird und vorne rum wird vertuscht und gelogen und einem is es raus gerutscht, uups etz steh ma blöd da. Ok dann ma schön dementieren und kritisieren.



Es ist ja schön, das man sich aufmerksam auf dieses Thema stürzt. Aber ich frage mich, wo ich das nun weiß, was ich damit anfangen soll. Der Klinsch, dem anderen den Schuh anziehen zu wollen ist doch schon jahrtausende alt und wird sich nicht ändern. So wie manche es sich von uns auch wünschten ...


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

wie meinst du das?
es geht doch darum das etwas geplant war und dann sich einer verplappert hat


----------



## Jakob (21. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wie man das Kind nennt, ist ja wohl herzlich egal. Die Leute werden dadurch keine anderen.


Ach ja und dir wäre es auch egal, wenn dich einfach jemand Nazi nennen würde?


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Ach weißte, durch seine mittlerweile inflationäre Verwendung ist das Wort "Nazi" inzwischen so weit von seinem ursprünglichen Inhalt abgerückt, das hebt doch keinen mehr an.

Ganz abgesehen davon ist nicht alles, was hinkt, auch ein Vergleich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


 
bestimmt "genetisch bedingt" ...  

Aber stimmt schon: Man muss kein Nazi sein, um Rassist zu sein.


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

etz kommt das gute wort rassist, dann muss ich wohl auch einer sein wenn ich dafür bin das ganze gesocks das in deutschland nur die kohle abzockt sich ******* verhählt und auf gut deutsch denen bestimmte stadtviertel "gehören" raus haben will?
gut dann steh ich dazu.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Das hat mit Rassist nix zu tun^^

Du willst die Leute, die hier auf unsere Kosten leben los werden, was verständlich ist.

Rassist wärst du, wenn du bestimmte Volksgruppen loswerden wollen würdest, eben weil sie Teil dieser Volksgruppe sind. Z.B. Roma, weil sie Zigeuner sind, und das sind ja alles Diebe, Lügner etc. Das wäre rassistisch^^


@Rammbock:
Diese Leute fühlen sich nicht heimatlos, und finden es auch nicht schlimm keine Heimat zu haben. Für sie ist es normal, ständig umzuziehen, sich in neue Gebiete einzuleben etc. Sie können mit dem Begriff Heimat vermutlich nichtmal was anfangen.
Seh ich schon an meiner Frau, wie oft die umziehen will geht auch keine Kuhhaut mehr....
Und das obwohl sie nie ein Zigeunerleben geführt hat, sondern auch eine Heimat hat....
Liegt denen wohl in den Genen. Alle Roma die ich kenne sind immer ruhelos, wollen immer was neues erleben, die können einfach nicht lange an einem Ort bleiben.
Hummeln im Hintern ist da die passende Beschreibung denke ich^^

Bei uns im Landkreis scheitert die Abschiebung übrigens nicht an der Umsetzung^^
Wer sich hier nicht anpasst, oder nicht das macht was das Amt sagt, wird gnadenlos abgeschoben. Meine Schwägerin kennt in Bosnien niemanden, und war da in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nicht. Sie kann noch nichtmal die Sprache richtig. Trotzdem wird sie abgeschoben.

Und nein, ich vergleiche meine Frau nicht mit Fleisch Auch wenn ich gerne an ihr rumknabber
Es war lediglich ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, sich an die Forenregeln zu halten. Über Zigeuner schimpft es sich schnell mal, und bevor das losgeht dachte ich passt so ein Kommentar ganz gut


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

weiß ich scho nur hier wird mit begriffen um sich geschmissen, naja nur in anderen landkreisen städten is dem nicht der fall, leider.

ach und das is au intresannt
Roma-Ausweisungen: Sarkozy und Merkel reden über das Missverständnis - Ausland - Politik - FAZ.NET


----------



## JePe (21. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon: Man muss kein Nazi sein, um Rassist zu sein.



Stimmt. Man kann auch als rotbraun lackierter Sozialnationalist (Silben bitte je nach Farbe selbst anordnen) prima auf Banker, Manager, (andersdenkende) Politiker, Unternehmer und Reiche einpruegeln. An bestimmten Tagen und in bestimmten Vierteln gerne auch buchstaeblich. Wovon sich manche krawattentragenden und porschefahrenden Parteivorsitzenden zwar medientauglich distanzieren, gleichwohl aber Parteimitglieder immer mal wieder durchblicken lassen, dass sie Verstaendnis dafuer aufbringen wuerden.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

@nyso: 


> Das hat mit Rassist nix zu tun^^


Momentan kann man das noch nicht so genau sagen. Es müssen nicht immer Rasse- oder Volks-spezifizierende Aussagen sein, die einen Rassisten auszeichnen.
Begrifflichkeiten wie: "das Gesocks", "denen bestimmte Stadtviertel gehören" und "die hier Kohle abzocken", lässt mich schon vermuten, dass eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe hier diskriminierend benannt werden soll. 
Vielleicht stellt ole88 das ja noch mal klar?



ole88 schrieb:


> etz kommt das gute wort rassist, dann muss ich wohl auch einer sein wenn ich dafür bin das ganze gesocks das in deutschland nur die kohle abzockt sich ******* verhählt und auf gut deutsch denen bestimmte stadtviertel "gehören" raus haben will?
> gut dann steh ich dazu.


 
Wenn du dich in die Richtung wie Icejester geäußert hättest und "die Leute" (die "Zigeuner") verallgemeinernd mit den im Zitat benannten Attributen bedacht hättest, dann sicherlich!

Deine o.a. Worte zeugen nämlich auch nicht gerade von einem effizienten Differenzierungsvermögen. Wenn du "das ganze Gesocks" etwas näher erläutern könntest, würde ich sehr gern darauf eingehen. 
Wenn die Gruppe anhand deiner Attribute abschließend sind, also:
- Verhalten,
- Abzocke,
- Inbesitzname von Wohngebieten,
habe ich nix dagegen, auch wenn ich vermute, dass du eine bestimmte Klientel im Regierungsviertel in Berlin oder der Gegend um den Tegern- oder Chiemsee oder gar Inhaber von Wohngenossenschaften *nicht* damit meinst.


Leute, die hier auf unsere Kosten leben, sind wir dank des Solidarprinzips ausnahmslos alle. Würde mich stark wundern, wenn du dich selbst loswerden wollen würde. 
Mir ist das zumindest nicht so verständlich wie nyso.

Nach dem letzten Link zu urteilen, scheinen Deutschland und Frankreich ähnliche Positionen in Hinsicht der Roma zu haben und die Verwirrungen nur ein Mißverständnis gewesen sein.
Mit anderen Worten: unsere Regierung ist keinen Sch... äh Deut besser als die französische.

Ich finde es übrigens immer gut, Dinge beim Namen zu nennen und hoffe, dass sich gerade Leute, die andere Bevölkerungsgruppen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft, Abstammung, Lebensweise oder Religion abwertend als (bspw.) Gesocks bezeichnen, nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn ich sie deshalb nun mal Rassist nenne und da durchaus im Sinne und Rahmen der Definition bleibe.



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. ...


 
So hätte mir das schon gereicht.

Ich schließe ja auch nicht von Guido darauf, dass alle FDPler bestimmte sexuelle und/oder partnerschaftliche Vorlieben haben, auch wenn mich das nicht stören würde.


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

russen albaner, türken, afrikaner und viele andere die nach deutschland kommen auf kosten des staates leben keinen finger krumm machen und dann noch denn dicksten bmw fahren oder eben wie die made im speck leben sich hier aber auch assozial aufführen und meinen sie können sich so in der schule oder im allgmeinen so verhalten das sie alles tun was sie wollen.
so


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. September 2010)

Na dann ist ja alles klar.... 

... achso, haste jetzt die "Zigeuner" bloß vergessen oder mit Absicht weggelassen?


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

ne da ich die nicht dazu zähle da die wohl kaum dem staat auf der "Tasche" liegen

ja was ist denn dir klar? schön das du denen alles zahlst, dafür gehen deine steuern drauf das weißt du aber schon?


----------



## Lexx (21. September 2010)

na dann wirds zeit, daßma die piefkes und urwaldmenschen
aus österreich wieder zu euch retourportieren.. 

damit die unis wieder frei werden!


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

IMHO leben diejenigen die abgeschoben werden sollen doch illegal im Land, weswegen ich die Reaktionen absolut nicht verstehen kann. 

Frankreich wird wohl kaum seine eigenen Staatsbürger abschieben. Hier geht es also mehr um jene, die ihre Camps wider des Gesetzes und auf fremden Eigentum aufschlagen und auch in anderen Bereichen die Verfassung und Eigentumsrechte nicht achten. 

Genauso verständlich und unterstützenswert wie die Abschiebung jenes Mehmet, der einst auf deutschem Boden wütete und selbst vor seinen eigenen Eltern keinen Halt machte.

EDIT: Etwas älter aber passt auch gut zum Thema. 

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/abschiebung-der-roma-trick_aid_185292.html

EDIT2: Übrigens ist es äußerst ironisch, dass ausgerechnet UN und Vatikan so erbosst über die Handhabe der französischen Regierung sind. UN und Vatikan mögen dies ja verwerflich finden, ebenso empfinde ich es aber als verwerflich zuzusehen, wie unschuldige Kinder von Priestern geschändet werden oder gar dabei zuzusehen, wie ein ganzes, ost-afrikanisches Volk ausgelöscht wird.


----------



## Jakob (21. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> russen albaner, türken, afrikaner und viele andere die nach deutschland kommen auf kosten des staates leben keinen finger krumm machen und dann noch denn dicksten bmw fahren oder eben wie die made im speck leben sich hier aber auch assozial aufführen und meinen sie können sich so in der schule oder im allgmeinen so verhalten das sie alles tun was sie wollen.
> so


Ach ja, wenn wir grade dabei sind, es gibt auch sehr viele Deutsche mit Harz IV bei denen es genauso ist. Bei einem Großteil sicher nicht. Aber es gibt auch sehr viele Deutsche, die sich darauf ausruhen, so viel zu bekommen, wie man als Pflegehilfe oder Friseurhilfe bekommt, wenn man jeden Tag von 6 bis 20 Uhr arbeitet.
Es gibt sicher auch "Ausländer" bei denen es so ist, aber nicht anderes als bei uns Deutschen.

Anderen die Schuld zu geben ist immer leicht.


----------



## Icejester (21. September 2010)

Um mal klarzustellen, von wem hier überhaupt die Rede ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y40tw_m6NRQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcRLk63NyNc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teiCGrD7krU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAUyyYRaWUU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7Sl3Fojb2k

Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, einige hier haben nicht die geringste Ahnung, worum es geht.


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

ganz ehrlich, normalerweise bin ich auch gegen jede Art von Fremdenfeindlichkeit, Abschiebung etc...
Und auch in diesem Fall wäre ich gegen die Abschiebung(in DTL!), allerdings hatten wir vor ein par Monaten eine Gruppe Zigeuner auf einer Wiese bei uns im Dorf. 
Als die wieder weg waren, war da nur noch ein riesiger(nein ich übertreibe nicht, wenn ich 10m sage) Müllberg, den sie einfach da gelassen haben. auch war überall auf der Wiese Hundekot(Hoffe ich zumindest) und anderer Müll verstreut. Und wer konnte das alles weg machen? Und auf welche kosten? Also die Zigeuner haben nichts bezahlt oder weggeräumt.
Und genau da liegt mein Problem: Ich habe nichts gegen Zigeuner, aber wenn sie sich einfach nicht zivilisiert verhalten wollen und auch nicht auf den Rest der Menschen achten, dann fällt mir auch kein Grund ein, warum wir sie hier herzlich empfangen sollten


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

YouTube - Zigeuner Großfamilie rastet aus in Hamburg Billstedt

Soviel zum Thema Integrationswillen


----------



## Pagz (21. September 2010)

das sagt nicht viel, ich bin sicher, du findest auch ein video wie Deutsche Großfamilie rastet aus irgentwo im Netz


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

wenn ma scho beim thema integration sind, sehr wenige sind gewillt sich zu integrieren was die sprache betrifft, ich kanns nich mehr hören wenn se vor mir an der kasse türkisch russisch und was weiß ich reden, wir leben in deutschland wenn ich in england leben würde oder in spanien würde ich ebenfalls diese sprache lernen und so reden


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

Geh mal nach Rumänien oder Bulgarien und beantrage mal Sozialhilfe 
Dann weiste warum sie hier sind


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

oder so, noch ein weiterer grund warum die leut in scharen zu uns kamen und noch kommen, aber schuld hat unsere politik zum größten teil.
gelobt sei die schweiz

Wächtersbach: Arzt drohen Konsequenzen nach Kopftuchverbot - Region - Rhein-Main-Zeitung - FAZ.NET

so ist deutschland, denn arzt versteh ich vollkommen was er veranlasst hatte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

*@all:* Ich hab ja schon weiter oben zugegeben, dass mir einigen Beiträgen schleierhaft ist, was sie mit dem Thema zu tun haben, aber so langsam häufen sie sich. Bitte drückt euch ein bißchen deutlicher aus, sonst kriegt der blöde Mod noch den Eindruck, dass hier gegen die 3 Albaner russischer Abstimmung gehetzt werden soll, die sich deutsche Sozialhilfe erschlichen und davon einen BMW gekauft haben. Denn das wäre in einem Thread, in dem es um mehrere tausend Roma in Frankreich und Deutschland geht, Offtopic-Spam.
_edit: Genauso übrigens, wie Ärzte, die die Behandlung vom Kleidungsstil abhängig machen._
Auch wenn man es irgendwie nachvollziehen könnte, wenn ein Arzt nur noch "weibliche Personen, BMI <18, nur in Bikin" in seinem Wartezimmer sehen möchte




AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> IMHO leben diejenigen die abgeschoben werden sollen doch illegal im Land, weswegen ich die Reaktionen absolut nicht verstehen kann.
> 
> Frankreich wird wohl kaum seine eigenen Staatsbürger abschieben. Hier geht es also mehr um jene, die ihre Camps wider des Gesetzes und auf fremden Eigentum aufschlagen und auch in anderen Bereichen die Verfassung und Eigentumsrechte nicht achten.



Afaik wurden sie bislang in Frankreich gedultet und halten sich da schon längere Zeit und sie "schlagen ihr Lager auch nicht auf fremden Eigentum auf", sondern leben dort, wo man sie lässt. Verstöße gegen Verfassung und Eigentumsrechte kann man außerhalb von Vorurteilen wohl auch nur einer Minderheit anheften.
Sie sind aber keine Staatsbürger und können somit, bei Aufhebung der Duldung (für die es aber keinen Anlass gab) abgeschoben werden. Das besondere im französischen Fall ist, dass es sich um rumänische Staatsbürger handelt. Diese werden in ein paar Jahren im Rahmen der EU Integration sowieso das Aufenthaltsrecht erhalten. D.h. Frankreich geht im Moment gegen einen Zustand vor, der jahrelang OK war und der in ein paar Jahren rechtlich abgesichert wäre. Ein Anlass oder spezifischer Sinn ist nicht gegeben (d.h. es gibt offensichtliche Vermutungen, die aber nicht gerade für die französische Regierung sprechen), erhebliche Nachteile für die Betroffenen dagegen schon.




Icejester schrieb:


> Um mal klarzustellen, von wem hier überhaupt die Rede ist:
> ...
> Ich habe nämlich den Eindruck, einige hier haben nicht die geringste Ahnung, worum es geht.



Ich vermute mal, Links zu einer knappen Stunde Videomaterial, bei denen schon der Titel vermuten lässt, dass sie eher was mit Bulgarien denn Deutschland oder Frankreich zu tun haben, werden daran rein gar nichts verändert haben.


----------



## ole88 (21. September 2010)

also die videos ka was die mit dem thema zu tun haben, und es geht eigentlich auch ums allgemeine was eben fakt ist das merkel erst dementieren lässt und dann hintenrum wird klar durch fakten das sie doch das ganze veranlasst hat und sarkozy sich öffentlich an sie gewandt hat.

des zweite ist einfach das es in deutschland ebenso solche lager gibt aber hier eigentlich woanderst angefangen werden sollte.


----------



## steffen0278 (21. September 2010)

Mein ehrliche Meinung: Ich finde es richtig was Frankreich macht.
Wenn wir das machen würden, würden wir in der Welt wieder als Nazis beschimpft. Traurig.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Ähm, machen wir doch^^

25.000 Roma werden in den nächsten Jahren in das Kosovo abgeschoben.....


----------



## Shi (21. September 2010)

TheRammbock schrieb:


> Der Link zu dem Video ist hier.



Das ist ein Video einer rechtsextremen Gruppe. Ich finde das gehört definitiv nicht hier her


----------



## AMDFan2005 (21. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ähm, machen wir doch^^
> 
> 25.000 Roma werden in den nächsten Jahren in das Kosovo abgeschoben.....



Wo hast du das her? 

AFAIK werden Kosovo Albaner in den Kosovo abgeschoben. Und das auch aus guten Gründen. Sie waren hier nur geduldet und da der Krieg in ihren Land nun schon längst vorüber ist, gibt es keinen Grund sie noch länger hier zu behalten.


----------



## nyso (21. September 2010)

Grad nochmal nachgelesen. Sorry, "nur" 10.000 der 14.000 in Dt. gedulteten. Habs mit den jährlich bis zu 2500 etwas verwechselt.
http://luegenmaul.blogspot.com/2010/09/schrittweise-ruckfuhrung-von-roma-ist.html

Sie sind rechtlich gesehen Kosovaren, aber keine Albaner, sondern Roma. Der Deutsche wirft ja gerne in einen Topf 

Der Krieg da ist vorbei? Warum hat sich mein Vater dann gestern dazu verpflichtet, ab November nochmal zwei Monate in den Kosovo zu gehen In der Region brodelt es ganz gewaltig, da reicht ein Funke und alles geht hoch. Kommt leider nicht in den Nachrichten, ist aber so.


----------



## ole88 (22. September 2010)

mal am rande sehr intresannt wieviel hits das ganze schon hat, leut schreibt doch mal eure meinung und überlasst nich das feld denn üblichen verdächtigen (inkl mir)


----------



## Icejester (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte drückt euch ein bißchen deutlicher aus, sonst kriegt der blöde Mod noch den Eindruck, dass hier gegen die 3 Albaner russischer Abstimmung gehetzt werden soll, die sich deutsche Sozialhilfe erschlichen und davon einen BMW gekauft haben.



Na, wenn sie damit einen deutschen Neuwagen gekauft haben, ist uns wenigstens volkswirtschaftlich kein großer Schaden entstanden.



> Ich vermute mal, Links zu einer knappen Stunde Videomaterial, bei denen schon der Titel vermuten lässt, dass sie eher was mit Bulgarien denn Deutschland oder Frankreich zu tun haben, werden daran rein gar nichts verändert haben.


Wenn Du Dir die Zeit gönnst und mal reinschaust, wirst Du es wahrscheinlich verstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

Da Hinweise eines Mods und mehrfache Bitten des Threaderstellers, zum Thema zurückzukehren, offensichtlich nicht ausreichen, habe ich die Privatdiskussion zum Kosovo jetzt gelöscht.

@Icejester: Könnte Monate dauern, bis ich für sowas Zeit habe und bis dahin finden sich garantiert noch 100h anderes Videomaterial, von dem irgendwer der Meinung ist, man müsse aus irgend nem Grund gesehen haben.


----------



## ole88 (22. September 2010)

danke da das ganze doch etwas abgeschweift ist.

schön wäre es jetzt nochmal zum thema zurückzukehren. unter anderem das unsere regierung meint das man hinter dem rücken der bevölkerung so eine aktion abziehen kann und vorne rum wird aufs heftigste dementiert, und dann ups stimmt ja doch alles.


----------



## nyso (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da Hinweise eines Mods und mehrfache Bitten des Threaderstellers, zum Thema zurückzukehren, offensichtlich nicht ausreichen, habe ich die Privatdiskussion zum Kosovo jetzt gelöscht.



Totaler Unsinn, wir haben über die Abschiebung in das Kosovo geschrieben, und das gehört sehr wohl hier mit rein, da es exakt das Thema ist
Immerhin ist das ja der Ausgangspunkt dieses Streites.


----------



## Icejester (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Icejester: Könnte Monate dauern, bis ich für sowas Zeit habe und bis dahin finden sich garantiert noch 100h anderes Videomaterial, von dem irgendwer der Meinung ist, man müsse aus irgend nem Grund gesehen haben.



Naja, Du hast aber nicht gerade wenig Zeit, um Dir hier Texte aus den Fingern zu saugen. Soo knapp kann Deine Zeit also gar nicht bemessen sein.


----------



## ole88 (22. September 2010)

Debatte über Roma-Ausweisungen: Die nächste Runde - Europäische Union - Politik - FAZ.NET

interesannter Artikel


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

Man sollte vielleicht einmal die Verfassungen der einzelnen EU Staaten kontrollieren. 

Ich hege schon länger den Verdacht, dass anti-Diskriminierungsgesetze bzw. Dinge wie geschützte Minderheiten gegen gültiges Verfassungsrecht verstossen  bzw. mit den Paragraphen über Gleichbehandlung kollidieren. 

Wenn eine Minderheit auf Grund ihres gesellschaftlichen Standes nicht abgeschoben werden darf, ist dies meiner Meinung nach Diskriminierung der restlichen Bevölkerung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2010)

@nyso: Ihr hab euch über Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr unterhalten.

Das Recht auf Leben steht deutlich über dem der Gleichberechtigung in Abschiebungsfragen. Angehörige einer Minderheit, denen im Abschiebeland Verfolgung droht (und "Umgang mit Minderheiten im Kosovo" ist ein trauriges Kapitel) sind schlichtweg auch dann Flüchtlinge, wenn kein Krieg herrscht.
Abgesehen davon beißt sich die Existenz von Abschiebungen bereits mit dem Recht auf Selbstbestimmung (z.B. Wahl des eigenen Aufenthaltsortes), wer beinhart Grundprinzipien anwenden will, schneidet sich also ganz schnell ins eigene Fleisch.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @nyso: Ihr hab euch über Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr unterhalten.
> 
> Das Recht auf Leben steht deutlich über dem der Gleichberechtigung in Abschiebungsfragen. Angehörige einer Minderheit, denen im Abschiebeland Verfolgung droht (und "Umgang mit Minderheiten im Kosovo" ist ein trauriges Kapitel) sind schlichtweg auch dann Flüchtlinge, wenn kein Krieg herrscht.
> * Abgesehen davon beißt sich die Existenz von Abschiebungen bereits mit dem Recht auf Selbstbestimmung (z.B. Wahl des eigenen Aufenthaltsortes)*, wer beinhart Grundprinzipien anwenden will, schneidet sich also ganz schnell ins eigene Fleisch.



Und das beisst sich wiederrum mit dem Einwanderungsgesetz. 
Jeder andere "Ausländer" der eben keiner "ethnischen Minderheit" angehört, hat auch nur ein zeitlich begrenztes Aufenthaltsrecht. 

Außerdem weiss ich nicht, was das mit dem Recht auf Leben zu tun hat. Das ist gerade eine völlige Misinterpretation der Verfassung. Das Recht auf Leben hat rein garnichts mit Aufenthaltsrechts Fragen oder Sozial Politik Fragen zu tun. Hier geht es um ein Grundrecht, was mit voller Absicht bereits im ersten Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes genannt wird. Eben dieses Recht auf Leben gab es in Nazi Deutschland nämlich nicht. 

Wenn du also auf das Recht auf Leben verweist, kommt das so rüber, als würdest du ehrlich glauben, man würde Roma nicht nur abschieben sondern vernichten.


----------



## Pagz (22. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Außerdem weiss ich nicht, was das mit dem Recht auf Leben zu tun hat. Das ist gerade eine völlige Misinterpretation der Verfassung. Das Recht auf Leben hat rein garnichts mit Aufenthaltsrechts Fragen oder Sozial Politik Fragen zu tun. Hier geht es um ein Grundrecht, was mit voller Absicht bereits im ersten Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes genannt wird. Eben dieses Recht auf Leben gab es in Nazi Deutschland nämlich nicht.
> 
> Wenn du also auf das Recht auf Leben verweist, kommt das so rüber, als würdest du ehrlich glauben, man würde Roma nicht nur abschieben sondern vernichten.


Das stimmt nicht, das Recht auf Leben beeinhalet nicht nur das reine Leben, sonder auch in Würde zu leben (sieht man schon an: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" und meiner Meinung nach würde man die verletzen, wenn man sie einfach abschieben würde


----------



## AMDFan2005 (22. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, das Recht auf Leben beeinhalet nicht nur das reine Leben, sonder auch in Würde zu leben (sieht man schon an: "Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar" und meiner Meinung nach würde man die verletzen, wenn man sie einfach abschieben würde



Nein. 

Die Würde hat rein garnichts mit rechtlichen Aktionen zu tun. Durch eine Abschiebung wird die Würde des Menschen nicht angetastet. 
Dabei geht es um Folterungen, Beamtenwilkür, wilkürliche Verurteilungen, etc. 

Leider wird das heutzutage natürlich alles völlig fehlinterpretiert, weswegen man ja auch immer wieder Verfassungsklagen zum Thema Hartz 4 hört (auch finanzielle Absicherung hat mit der Würde des Menschen im Prinzip nichts zu tun und wurde auch nicht so von den Autoren des Dokuments bedacht). 

Man sollte immer daran denken, dass die Verfassung in Folge der grausamen Zustände der Nazi Periode geschrieben wurde. Hier ging es also darum aufzuarbeiten und ein neues, solides Rechtssystem zu schaffen, welches all diese Grausamkeiten in der Zukunft verhindern sollte. 
Das war einst auch der Grund, dass Sinti und Roma in eine Liste von ethnischen Minderheiten aufgenommen wurden (die beiden genannten Gruppen, Juden und geistig wie auch körperlich behinderte Menschen bildeten schliesslich die Hauptopfergruppen unter Hitlers Terrorregime). 

Heutzutage wird das ganze aber absolut überspannt bzw. ist das Vorhandensein jener Liste ein großes Hindernis für die Aufarbeitung der damaligen Verbrechen (der 2. Weltkrieg liegt mitlerweile über 60 Jahre zurück, die Stimmen werden aber immer noch laut, sobald Jemand versucht die 1949 aufgestellten Regeln zu ändern. Ein klares Zeichen von fehlender AUfarbeitung). 

Im Grunde geht es mir darum, dass laut Verfassung jeder Mensch gleich behandelt werden sollte. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, wenn jeder "gewöhnliche" Einwanderer der von außerhalb der EU Grenzen stammt, erst einmal nur ein begrenztes Visum erhalten und jeder Zeit ausgewiesen werden können, während diese "geschützten Gruppen" noch nicht einmal im Falle einer Straftat ausgewiesen werden dürfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Und das beisst sich wiederrum mit dem Einwanderungsgesetz.



Welches in der Hierarchie (zu Recht) weit, weit unter den Grundrechten steht.
Abgesehen davon geht es hier nicht um Einwanderung. Diese würde eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung implizieren, keine Duldung.



> Jeder andere "Ausländer" der eben keiner "ethnischen Minderheit" angehört, hat auch nur ein zeitlich begrenztes Aufenthaltsrecht.



Jeder Ausländer unabhängig vom Minderheitsstatus die gleichen Aufenthaltsrechte. Es ist nur so, dass gerade Minderheiten besonders oft von z.B. Verfolgung betroffen sind (klar: Wer will denn die Mehrheit verfolgen?) und Verfolgte genießen besonderen Schutz. (imho nicht zu unrecht)



> Außerdem weiss ich nicht, was das mit dem Recht auf Leben zu tun hat. Das ist gerade eine völlige Misinterpretation der Verfassung. Das Recht auf Leben hat rein garnichts mit Aufenthaltsrechts Fragen oder Sozial Politik Fragen zu tun. Hier geht es um ein Grundrecht, was mit voller Absicht bereits im ersten Paragraphen des Grundgesetzes genannt wird. Eben dieses Recht auf Leben gab es in Nazi Deutschland nämlich nicht.
> 
> Wenn du also auf das Recht auf Leben verweist, kommt das so rüber, als würdest du ehrlich glauben, man würde Roma nicht nur abschieben sondern vernichten.



Wenn du jemanden in eine Region abschiebst, in der er aufgrund seiner ethnischen Zugehörigkeit verfolgt wird und wenn diese Region dafür berüchtigt ist, Vernichtungskampagnen gegen ethnische Minderheiten zu führen, dann ist der Unterschied nicht mehr wirklich gegeben.

Wie nyso dir vermutlich mitteilen wollte, bevor ihr euch ins offtopic verrant habt: Der Kosovo ist keineswegs stabil und die Einhaltung der Grundrechte gegenüber Minderheiten kann dort nicht garantiert werden. Deswegen gibt es entsprechende Regelungen, die deren Abschiebung vorläufig nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Nein.
> .......
> Leider wird das heutzutage natürlich alles völlig fehlinterpretiert ......


 
Es wird nicht dadurch besser, dass du deine unmaßgebliche Rechtsauffassung ständig wiederholst. Sie bleibt falsch, egal wie du das Grundgesetz gern ausgelegt hättest oder auslegen würdest, wenn es denn nach deinem gusto ginge.

Zugleich meinst du noch, dass "heutzutage" (also zu den finstersten schwarz/gelben Regierungszeiten) alles viel lascher gehandhabt und "fehlinterpretiert" würde? Joa, schon klar. 

Wie gut für uns, dass dieses Forum über so angesehene Verfassungsrichter wie dich verfügt und noch viel besser, dass du diesbezüglich im RL nix zu vermelden hast.

Wenn (nach deiner Aufassung) jeder Mensch gleich behandelt werden soll, darfst du aber nicht auf der Ausweisung straffällig gewordener Migranten (und nicht mal Ausländer) bestehen, oder müsstest im Umkehrschluss auch straffällige Deutsche ausweisen.
Nur blöd (für dich), dass dies Kennzeichen eines Unrechtsstaates wäre, wenn straffällig gewordene Mitglieder der Gesellschaft keine Chance auf Resozialisierung und Wiedereingliederung erhalten würden....


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Die Würde hat rein garnichts mit rechtlichen Aktionen zu tun. Durch eine Abschiebung wird die Würde des Menschen nicht angetastet.
> Dabei geht es um Folterungen, Beamtenwilkür, wilkürliche Verurteilungen, etc.
> 
> Leider wird das heutzutage natürlich alles völlig fehlinterpretiert, weswegen man ja auch immer wieder Verfassungsklagen zum Thema Hartz 4 hört (auch finanzielle Absicherung hat mit der Würde des Menschen im Prinzip nichts zu tun und wurde auch nicht so von den Autoren des Dokuments bedacht).



Es kommt natürlich auch ein wenig auf die genaue Art der Durchführung einer Abschiebung an, aber im Großen und Ganzen hast Du völlig recht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden in eine Region abschiebst, in der er aufgrund seiner ethnischen Zugehörigkeit verfolgt wird und wenn diese Region dafür berüchtigt ist, Vernichtungskampagnen gegen ethnische Minderheiten zu führen, dann ist der Unterschied nicht mehr wirklich gegeben.



Dann sollen die betreffenden Personen Antrag auf Asyl stellen. Falls dieser Antrag berechtigt ist, wird er auch angenommen werden. Wenn sie das nicht tun, weil die in Deutschland dann auferlegten Einschränkungen bzgl. Aufenthaltsort, Arbeitsgenehmigung etc. ihnen nicht passen, müssen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie nicht wie Asylanten behandelt werden. Eigentlich eine sehr, sehr einfache Sache.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn (nach deiner Aufassung) jeder Mensch gleich behandelt werden soll, darfst du aber nicht auf der Ausweisung straffällig gewordener Migranten (und nicht mal Ausländer) bestehen, oder müsstest im Umkehrschluss auch straffällige Deutsche ausweisen.



Es wäre natürlich außerordentlich günstig, wenn man jeden Straffälligen ausweisen könnte, aber daß das im Falle von Staatsbürgern nicht geht, sollte selbst Dir irgendwie einleuchten.

Hier liegt auch keine Ungleichbehandlung vor. Der Staat kommt lediglich seiner Pflicht nach, seine Staatsbürger so gut wie möglich zu schützen. Daß die umfassende Entfernung von kriminellen Subjekten immer noch den größten Schutz der Bürger verspricht, müssen wir hier wohl kaum diskutieren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> .... Hier liegt auch keine Ungleichbehandlung vor. Der Staat kommt lediglich seiner Pflicht nach, seine Staatsbürger so gut wie möglich zu schützen. Daß die umfassende Entfernung von kriminellen Subjekten immer noch den größten Schutz der Bürger verspricht, müssen wir hier wohl kaum diskutieren.



Da hat aber jemand arge Probleme mit dem Strafrecht und der dahinter stehenden Intention ...
Diskutieren müssen wir das sicherlich nicht.
1.) gehörts nicht her
2.) entscheiden darüber (worüber ich immer wieder glücklich bin, wenn ich hier so Stammtischparolen lese) rechtsverständige Personen.

Schön, jedenfalls, dass man dem Staat wenigstens noch seine Pflichten einräumt, wenn man ihn unter dem Deckmantel der mangelnden Freiheitsentfaltung sonst am besten aus jedweder Situation heraus halten möchte, wo er (berechtigt) die Pflichten der Menschen einfordert.


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2010)

Ach Du lieber Himmel...

Die "Intention" des Strafrechts ist wohl genau so lange umstritten, wie es das selbst als kodifiziertes Recht gibt. Wenn Du die alleingültige Intention herausgefunden und festgestellt hast, frage ich mich, wieso Du noch keine Jura-, Soziologie- oder Philosophieprofessur innehast. Verdient hättest Du sie damit sicherlich.

Nur mal so als Anregung: Die möglichen Antworten (und meist gilt etwas mehr als eine) auf die jahrzehnte- wenn nicht jahrhundertealte Frage "Wieso strafen wir?" umfassen in der Regel folgende, gut zu begründende Optionen:
1) Abschreckung
2) Läuterung
3) Schadensabwehr
4) Vergeltung

Andere Theorien können natürlich auch immer gerne eingestreut werden.

Für einen umfassenden Einblick in die Entwicklung des Strafrechts empfehle ich:
Gephart, Werner: "Strafe und Verbrechen. Die Theorie Emile Durkheims", 1990.
ders.: "Recht als Kultur. Zur kultursoziologischen Analyse des Rechts", 2006.

Vor allem ersteres würde ich Dir ans Herz legen. Allerdings sind zur fruchtbaren Lektüre halbwegs solide Französischkenntnisse unerläßlich.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (23. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand arge Probleme mit dem Strafrecht und der dahinter stehenden Intention ...
> Diskutieren müssen wir das sicherlich nicht.
> 1.) gehörts nicht her
> 2.) entscheiden darüber (worüber ich immer wieder glücklich bin, wenn ich hier so Stammtischparolen lese) rechtsverständige Personen.
> ...



1. Seh ich hier bisher nur einen mit Stammtischparolen und Selbstüberschätzung. Und das bist du höchstselbst. 

2. Dient der Staat den Menschen, nicht umgekehrt. Der Staat hat keine Pflichten einzufordern, er hat seine Pflichten zu erfüllen. Die da wären: Schutz des Eigentumsrechts, Verfassungsschutz, Polizei und Strafvollzug, Gerichtsordnung. 
Für all diese Dinge werden Steuern erhoben. Und für nichts anderes haben sie erhoben zu werden (was derzeit nicht der Fall ist). 
Dinge wie Wehrpflicht (ich denke dass ist auch eine der "Pflichten" auf die du hinaus wolltest) ist dementsprechend auch außerhalb des eigentlichen Handlungsraums des Staates und wird zu recht abgeschafft.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. September 2010)

@ icejester: es ging um deine krude These:



> .........
> Daß die *umfassende Entfernung* von kriminellen Subjekten immer noch den größten Schutz der Bürger verspricht.......


 
Und die ist sehr wohl nicht nur umstritten, weil man damit wiederum in die Grundrechte von Straftäter eingreift. (Gleichheitsgrundsatz)


----------



## Icejester (23. September 2010)

In die Grundrechte von Straftätern wird bei einer Bestrafung immer eingegriffen. Anders wäre ja auch ein Freiheitsentzug nicht durchführbar. In ihr Heimatland werden (verurteilte) Straftäter übrigens auch nur dann überstellt, wenn sichergestellt ist, daß die hier verhängte Strafe dort auch vollstreckt wird. Soviel dazu.


----------



## nyso (23. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> daß die hier verhängte Strafe dort auch vollstreckt wird. Soviel dazu.



Was es übrigens im gesamten Ex-Jugoslawien nicht ist. Soviel dazu


----------



## Icejester (24. September 2010)

Wer redet hier eigentlich von Jugoslawien?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (24. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wer redet hier eigentlich von Jugoslawien?


 
Ich nicht, aber ich habe die Diskussion mal meinerseits dort weitergeführt, wo sie mMn hingehört. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...32-rechtsystem-deutschland-3.html#post2240007

Dann da auch noch zu den nachgeschobenen Sachen etwas. Wie du schon siehst, wird dort auch nicht zwischen Ausländer und Deutscher unterschieden, sondern nur zwischen Täter und Opfer.


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wer redet hier eigentlich von Jugoslawien?



Immer noch nicht verstanden?

Dt. wird 10.000 Roma in das Kosovo abschieben, was Bestandteil dieses Streits ist, und der Kosovo ist Teil des ehemaligen Jugoslawien


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

Irgendwie schweifen wir vom Thema ab.

Habt Ihr mittlerweile eine offizielle Verlautbarung zum FAZ Artikel gehört/gelesen?


----------



## ole88 (25. September 2010)

Die Welt hat heute auch nen Artikel drüber drin gehabt also sehr offiziel war das schon


----------



## Lartens (25. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> Die Welt hat heute auch nen Artikel drüber drin gehabt also sehr offiziel war das schon



Bisher sehe ich noch keine offizielle Bestätigung von Regierungsquellen, was aber nicht heißten soll, dass ich den Artikeln nicht glaube!!!

Ich finde nur so etwas kann man sich in der Situation nicht erlauben. Einfach totschweigen. Einfach peinlich Frau Merkel!


----------



## der Türke (25. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> roma... das hör ich grad recht häufig ^^ aber wer oder was sin die? römer? ><




Sagt dir das Wort Zigeuner was?


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber ich habe die Diskussion mal meinerseits dort weitergeführt, wo sie mMn hingehört. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...32-rechtsystem-deutschland-3.html#post2240007



Das ist nett. Da kannst Du sie alleine weiterführen. Das Rechtssystem Deutschlands bedarf meines Erachtens keiner Diskussion, sondern ist bestens aufgestellt. Warum sollte ich meine Zeit mit der Diskussion von Dingen verschwenden, die ich super finde?


> Dann da auch noch zu den nachgeschobenen Sachen etwas. Wie du schon siehst, wird dort auch nicht zwischen Ausländer und Deutscher unterschieden, sondern nur zwischen Täter und Opfer.


Nein, ich sehe nicht. Ich habe den von Dir genannten Thread meines Wissens nicht gelesen, weshalb ich auch nicht weiß, worum es dort im einzelnen geht. Wenn Du etwas substanzielles beizutragen hast, tue es hier.

Abgesehen davon haben wir hier - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - die Unterscheidung zwischen deutschen und ausländischen Kriminellen angesprochen, nicht die Unterscheidung zwischen Täter und Opfer, die damit nicht das Geringste zu tun hat.



nyso schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht verstanden?
> 
> Dt. wird 10.000 Roma in das Kosovo abschieben, was Bestandteil dieses Streits ist, und der Kosovo ist Teil des ehemaligen Jugoslawien


Na und? Das können wir ja auch sehr leicht tun. Das Kosovo ist kein EU-Mitglied, Rumänien hingegen schon. Das ist das eigentliche Problem der Franzosen. Wer glaubt, daß es um irgendwas anderes bei der ganzen Diskussion geht, verkennt den Kern der Sache. Oder glaubst Du allen Ernstes, irgendwer hätte auch nur ansatzweise was gegen Sarkozy gesagt, wenn er irgendwen anders in ein beliebiges Nicht-EU-Land ausweisen würde?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

Wasn los hier...ich bin froh wenn das so passiert und die alle zurückgeschickt werden...meiner Meinung auch langsam so wie aus der Quelle zu entnehmen...aber die lungern bei uns in Berlin überall nur rum...sind am betteln und dem organisiertem verbrechen beteiligt. Wer es nicht glaubt, den lade ich gerne nach Berlin ein um sich selber ein Bild von der Situation zu machen...

Jeden Tag findet man diese Leute an bestimmten U-Bahnhöfen mit Drogen handeln und an straßenecken sitzen wie sie betteln und dann hinterrücks die kleinen töchter die Passanten beklauen.Man kann ihnen zusehen wie sie am Kudamm in den Geschäften klauen gehen. Ich finds gut...wenns dazu kommt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas substanzielles beizutragen hast, tue es hier.


Substanziell gibt es keine Unterscheidung zwischen ausländischen und deutschen Kriminellen im deutschen Strafrecht, es sei denn die Delikte beziehen sich auf Straftaten nach dem AuslG, was mE auf die ganzen hier diskutierten Dinge, wie Diebstahl, Raub, Erpressung etc.pp. nicht zutrifft, die man den Roma als Volksgruppe hier andichtet.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Substanziell gibt es keine Unterscheidung zwischen ausländischen und deutschen Kriminellen im deutschen Strafrecht, es sei denn die Delikte beziehen sich auf Straftaten nach dem AuslG, was mE auf die ganzen hier diskutierten Dinge, wie Diebstahl, Raub, Erpressung etc.pp. nicht zutrifft, die man den Roma als Volksgruppe hier andichtet.



Es ist kein andichten!!!
Wenn man irgendwo zu Gast ist benimmt man sich anständig ganz einfach! Vor allem wenn man so viel hilft wie wir deutschen...jeder Asuländer kriegt hier alles für ein primal Leben...und man benimmt sich gefälligst als Gast! Ich würde im Urlaub oder als Kriegsflüchtling oder sontwas nicht die Hand beißen die mich füttert.


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Substanziell gibt es keine Unterscheidung zwischen ausländischen und deutschen Kriminellen im deutschen Strafrecht, es sei denn die Delikte beziehen sich auf Straftaten nach dem AuslG, was mE auf die ganzen hier diskutierten Dinge, wie Diebstahl, Raub, Erpressung etc.pp. nicht zutrifft[...].



Korrekt. Wir treffen keine Unterscheidung in Bezug auf die strafbaren Handlungen. Da machen sich alle gleich schuldig, wenn sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Der Unterschied liegt in der möglichen Behandlungsweise von Staatsbürgern auf der einen und Nicht-Staatsbürgern auf der anderen Seite (sofern diese nicht staatenlos sind). 
Nicht-Staatsbürger kann man rein theoretisch ausweisen, wenn man ihre Anwesenheit nicht länger zu dulden bereit ist. Bei Staatsbürgern geht das verständlicherweise nicht, weil sie eben in ihrem Staate zuhause sind und ein erstmal unwiderrufbares Anrecht auf dauernden Aufenthalt im Staatsgebiet haben. Aus diesem Grund bleiben als Strafen für Staatsbürger eben nur geringe Geldbußen bis hin zu hohen Freiheitsstrafen.

Wer sich als Ausländer nicht im herkömmlichen Sinne strafbar gemacht hat, sondern gegen Aufenthaltsbestimmungen verstößt, kann natürlich auch ausgewiesen werden. Ehrlich gesagt ist das ja auch so ziemlich das einzige Mittel, mit dem man diesen Zustand effektiv beenden kann.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ...blubb...


 
Wer sind denn "die Roma" in ihrer Gesamtheit als Volksgruppe und wie viele Leute dieser Gemeinschaft die keine ist, werden kriminell und wie vielen davon haben "wir lieben hilfsbereiten Deutschen" denn geholfen? Und wieso scherst du sie eigentlich alle über einen Kamm? Die und uns Deutsche?



> Das alles darf aber nicht den Blick dafür verstellen, dass Vorurteile gegenüber den „Zigeunern“ in der Bevölkerung und Benachteiligungen von Sinti und Roma keineswegs verschwunden sind. Wir alle erinnern uns an die Diskussionen, welche der Änderung des Asylgesetzes vorausgingen. Besondern die Roma aus südosteuropäischen Ländern kamen ins Gerede. Angesichts der damals hohen Zugangszahlen und wachsenden sozialen Belastungen wirkten die Roma, behaftet mit alten Vorbehalten, wie der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt. Und die wenigen Sinti und Roma, denen es nach der Änderung des Asylgesetzes im Verlauf des letzten Balkankrieges gelang, nach Deutschland zu fliehen, hier um Asyl zu bitten, konnten von den deutschen Behörden wieder abgeschoben werden. Man erklärte sie kurzerhand zu ethnischen Albanern und behauptete, ihre Sicherheit sei nicht gefährdet. Widerspruch dagegen war in den Medien oder in der breiteren Öffentlichkeit kaum zu vernehmen.


VerfolgungSintiRoma

Vor allem der letzte Absatz sei hier mal ans Herz gelegt, nicht, dass wir wieder alte Wege beschreiten wollen.

@ icejester:
Klar. Theoretisch kann man so ziemlich alles.....


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, wer nicht weiß wie es dort aussieht, kann nicht mitentscheiden ob man die Roma nun abschieben kann oder nicht.

Kollektiv 10.000 Menschen abschieben, weil ein paar davon in Berlin hocken und stehlen ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg. Die Frauen und Kinder sitzen da übrigens nicht, weil sie so arm sind. Nein, sie sitzen da weil sie gezwungen werden, von denjenigen, die in der Nahrungskette über ihnen stehen. Und wenn die nicht eine Mindestsumme am Tag erbetteln und erstehlen, gibts Prügel. 
Im Kosovo würde es ihnen aber noch schlechter gehen. Fragt mal deutsche Soldaten, die im Kosovo waren, wie es den Leuten da geht. Da werden die Roma richtig dreckig behandelt.


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Frauen und Kinder sitzen da übrigens nicht, weil sie so arm sind. Nein, sie sitzen da weil sie gezwungen werden, von denjenigen, die in der Nahrungskette über ihnen stehen. Und wenn die nicht eine Mindestsumme am Tag erbetteln und erstehlen, gibts Prügel.



Und deswegen soll man die jetzt betteln und klauen lassen, oder was?


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

Nein, um Himmels Willen. Man müsste die Hintermänner hoch nehmen. Das scheint die Berliner Polizei aber offensichtlich nicht hinzubekommen.


----------



## Icejester (28. September 2010)

Wie auch? Ich nehme an, das dürfte sehr, sehr schwer zu beweisen sein. Und diejenigen, die gegen die Hintermänner aussagen, sind ihres Lebens hier und in der Heimat nicht mehr sicher. Daher kann man dieses Übel wohl leider nur am schwächsten Glied angehen und hoffen, daß sich das Geschäft für die Hintermänner nicht mehr lohnt, wenn ihre Gehilfen den ganzen Tag nur hochgenommen werden.

Hatte ich nicht in diesem Thread ein paar Youtube-Videos gepostet? Da werden gegen Ende auch zwei Personen interviewt, die zum Betteln und Klauen im westlichen Europa gezwungen worden sind.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wer sind denn "die Roma" in ihrer Gesamtheit als Volksgruppe und wie viele Leute dieser Gemeinschaft die keine ist, werden kriminell und wie vielen davon haben "wir lieben hilfsbereiten Deutschen" denn geholfen? Und wieso scherst du sie eigentlich alle über einen Kamm? Die und uns Deutsche?
> 
> 
> VerfolgungSintiRoma
> ...



Das Zitat mit blubb kommt nicht von mir...hab kein blubb geschrieben!? Hast du dieses ...blubb... iwie dazugedichtet!?


----------



## nyso (28. September 2010)

Damit wollte er nur andeuten, dass er sich grad auf deine Aussage bezieht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wasn los hier...ich bin froh wenn das so passiert und die alle zurückgeschickt werden...meiner Meinung auch langsam so wie aus der Quelle zu entnehmen...aber die lungern bei uns in Berlin überall nur rum...sind am betteln und dem organisiertem verbrechen beteiligt. Wer es nicht glaubt, den lade ich gerne nach Berlin ein um sich selber ein Bild von der Situation zu machen...
> 
> Jeden Tag findet man diese Leute an bestimmten U-Bahnhöfen mit Drogen handeln und an straßenecken sitzen wie sie betteln und dann hinterrücks die kleinen töchter die Passanten beklauen.Man kann ihnen zusehen wie sie am Kudamm in den Geschäften klauen gehen. Ich finds gut...wenns dazu kommt.





$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Es ist kein andichten!!!
> Wenn man irgendwo zu Gast ist benimmt man sich anständig ganz einfach! Vor allem wenn man so viel hilft wie wir deutschen...jeder Asuländer kriegt hier alles für ein primal Leben...und man benimmt sich gefälligst als Gast! Ich würde im Urlaub oder als Kriegsflüchtling oder sontwas nicht die Hand beißen die mich füttert.



Du solltest dringend deinen Kenntnissstand, erweitern, insbesondere ein paar Statistiken dazu, was die Mehrheit von wem-auch-immer macht oder wie sie liebt, seien empfohlen.





Icejester schrieb:


> Und deswegen soll man die jetzt betteln und klauen lassen, oder was?



Kastriert man alle Polen, weil ein paar davon vergewaltigen?
Nein.

Was als Alternative zur Kollektivstrafe im deutschen Rechtssystem vorgesehen ist, können wir im passenden Thread besprechen, wenn du dieses Thema jetzt doch weiter ausbauen möchtest, anstatt beim hiesigen zu bleiben


----------



## AMDFan2005 (28. September 2010)

@ruyven_macaran

Meinst du die Statistiken der "Menschenfreunde" (Diejenigen, die von Sinti und Roma nur profitieren können), oder die Statistiken, die die französische Regierung erst zu ihren jetzigen Maßnahmen bewogen haben? 

Statistiken sind heutzutage ein pathetisches Mittel, was kaum noch als Beweis gelten kann. Im Gegensatz zu früher, gelten Statistiken heute keinesfalls mehr als neutral (siehe auch die geschätzten Zillionen Statistiken über die Globale Erwärmung, die alle zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2010)

Als Quelle der Statistik ist die französische Regierung sicherlich vertrauenswürdig. Man muss aber natürlich trotzdem darauf achten, worüber die Statistik eine Aussage macht. Denn Statistiken sind in aller Regel neutral, ihre Interpretation ist das Problem.
Beispiel hier aus dem Forum: 
Eine Statistik über den Anteil von nicht-deutschen unter Verdächtigen macht weder eine Aussage über Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund noch über kriminelle Aktivitäten. Eher noch über Vorurteile unter Polizisten - aber selbst dann nur, wenn man sie mit einer Statistik über die ansässigen und durchreisenden Leute abgleichen würde.
Beispiel 2: Die Zahl "linker" und "rechter" Straftaten in Deutschland lässt ohne weitere Aufschlüsselung keine Aussage über die Gewalttätig zu und ohne ein Vergleich mit der Anzahl "Linker" und "Rechter" in Deutschland auch keine Aussage über den jeweiligen Anteil gewaltbereiter Personen und ohne Betrachtung der polizeilichen Definitionen von "linker" und "rechter" Taten auch keine Rückschlüsse auf politisch definierte Gruppierungen.

Um aus den von ihm getätigten, beleidigenden Aussagen eine Wiedergabe von Fakten zu machen, bräuchte man z.B. eine Statistik (oder mehrere zueinander passende), die den Anteil "rumlugender" (viel Spaß beim definieren), bettelnder (viel Spaß beim erheben) und am organisierten Verbrechen beteiligter (viel Spaß beim einschleusen) kossovarischen Roma in Berlin (viel Spaß bei der Begründung der Abgrenzung) an der Gesamtheit der dort lebenden kossovarischen Roma angibt. Dieser Anteil sollte, nach crackpipes Behauptungen dann tunlichst deutlich über 90% für jede einzelne Kategorie liegen.

Für die zweite Aussage wäre es vermutlich einfacher, keine Statistik zu suchen, die sie belegt. Viel schneller sollte es, gerade in Berlin, sein, sie zu wiederlegen. Einfach ein bißchen aufmerksam durch Parks und unter Brücken schlendern und wenn man einen Obdachlosen hört, der offensichtlich nicht deutscher Muttersprachler ist, kann man in einer großen Wahrscheinlichkeit in einem kurzen Interview feststellen, dass nicht "jeder" "Ausländer" in Deutschland "alles" bekommt, was er für "ein prima Leben" braucht. Alternativ kann man bei der Erhebung der Daten zur organisierten Kriminalität sicherlich auch die eine oder andere osteuropäische Zwangsprostituierte entdecken, deren Lebensumstände vermutlich auch nicht das sind, was man für sich selbst als "prima" bezeichnen würde. (alternativ tauscht sie sicherlich gerne, erspart einem dann auch den Vorwurf, Lügen zu verbreiten)


Randbemerkung zum Klimawandel:
Erstmal gehts da weniger um Statistiken und mehr um Messungen und Studien (zugegeben: Die betreiben dann auch eine statistische Auswertung - aber weniger um die Aussage zu finden, sondern eher um die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu verringern, dass sie falsch ist) und die kommen nicht alle zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen, im Gegenteil. (Falls du eine Statistik über Klimawandelstudien hast, die deine Behauptung belegt: PM hilft. Ansonsten weise ich mal wieder daraufhin, mit Behauptungen vorsichtig umzugehen)

Aber n Beispiel für Fehlinterpretationen liefert die Geschichte trotzdem, z.B. wenn ein kleines Detail im zweiten Abschnitt des IPCC (der sich mit Auswirkungen auf die menschliche Gesellschaft beschäftigt) von "Klimaskeptikern" als Beweis dafür genutzt wird, dass der erste Abschnitt (naturwissenschaftliche Grundlagen, als z.B. dass sich das Klima ändert) falsch ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Meinst du die Statistiken der "Menschenfreunde" (Diejenigen, die von Sinti und Roma nur profitieren können), oder die Statistiken, die die französische Regierung erst zu ihren jetzigen Maßnahmen bewogen haben?
> 
> Statistiken sind heutzutage ein pathetisches Mittel, was kaum noch als Beweis gelten kann. Im Gegensatz zu früher, gelten Statistiken heute keinesfalls mehr als neutral (siehe auch die geschätzten Zillionen Statistiken über die Globale Erwärmung, die alle zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen).



Danke....

Zudem habe ich das geschrieben was ich selber jeden Tag hier in Berlin sehe! Auch für dich lieber ruyven_macaran gilt die Einladung nach Berlin zu kommen und selber mit anzusehen was noch nichtmal dolle versteckt wird.

Es belästigt mich wenn ich an rummhockenden "Roma" vorbeilaufen muss und meiner Frau sagen muss sie solle ihre Handtasche im Auge behalten.
Also wie gesagt das sehe ich hier jeden Tag, da kann noch so eine Statistik was anderes behaupten...was mir ziemlich am hintern vorbei geht!
Ich sehe doch was abgeht...das kann nicht schönstatistikt oder geredet werden.


----------



## ole88 (28. September 2010)

glaube keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast^^


----------



## Icejester (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kastriert man alle Polen, weil ein paar davon vergewaltigen?
> Nein.
> 
> Was als Alternative zur Kollektivstrafe im deutschen Rechtssystem vorgesehen ist, können wir im passenden Thread besprechen, wenn du dieses Thema jetzt doch weiter ausbauen möchtest, anstatt beim hiesigen zu bleiben



Ich habe nirgends eine Kollektivstrafe angeregt.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich das geschrieben was ich selber jeden Tag hier in Berlin sehe! Auch für dich lieber ruyven_macaran gilt die Einladung nach Berlin zu kommen und selber mit anzusehen was noch nichtmal dolle versteckt wird.
> 
> Es belästigt mich wenn ich an rummhockenden "Roma" vorbeilaufen muss und meiner Frau sagen muss sie solle ihre Handtasche im Auge behalten.
> Also wie gesagt das sehe ich hier jeden Tag, da kann noch so eine Statistik was anderes behaupten...was mir ziemlich am hintern vorbei geht!
> Ich sehe doch was abgeht...das kann nicht schönstatistikt oder geredet werden.



Das ist nicht nur in Berlin so. Kannst Dir auch Köln angucken. Ist in der Hinsicht nicht wesentlich anders. An gewissen U-Bahn-Haltestellen warnt einen mittlerweile sogar manchmal die Polizei davor, gewisse Aufgänge nicht zu benutzen, weil dort oben Zigeuner auf ein leichtes Opfer zum Überfallen warten. Das kann's ja wohl echt nicht sein...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> ........ Das kann's ja wohl echt nicht sein...


 
Ja und vorm Landkreis sächsische Schweiz wird gewarnt, weil sich dort die meisten Neonazis rumtreiben, deswegen sind alle Ossis Glatzen und alle Deutschen Faschisten ...  

Merkt ihr gar nicht, dass ihr ständig verallgemeinert, indem ihr von den Zigeunern als Gruppe redet? Ihr bekommt es echt nich gebacken oder? Und wenn 99,99% der Zigeuner ständig am laufenden Band in ihrem Leben alle drei Sekunden einen 600´er Benz stehlen würden, kann man nicht sagen oder schreiben, dass "die Zigeuner" klauen. Dann klauen von den Zigeunern welche und welche nicht.
Komischerweise stören manche Leute 20 Bettler in der Innenstadt mehr, als 200 Tonnen Hundescheiße und Tausende Flugratten und Millionen normale Ratten und 100 Rechtsradikale und 50 korrupte Politiker und Zehntausende stinkende Autos ... 
Muss wohl an den jeweiligen persönlichen Prioritäten liegen .... Wenn allerdings Xenophobie den vornehmlichen Auslöser für Kommetarfunktion und -umfang bildet, sollte man sich doch langsam mal Gedanken über die persönliche Einstellung machen. 


@$.Crackpipeboy.$:
das blubb steht, wie nyso schon so richtig angemerkt hat, für deine Aussage, genauer gesagt, für deren Inhalt. Und weil doch Vollzitate nicht so gern gesehen sind, habe ich es halt inhaltlich auf das Wesentliche gekürzt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

Dann nutze mal einfach Google...dann kommst du selber auf das was ich sage...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dann nutze mal einfach Google...dann kommst du selber auf das was ich sage...


 

Mir wäre es viel lieber, die Leute würden, statt google wiederzukauen und hohle Phrasen zu dreschen, ihren Verstand benutzen, Meinungen hinterfragen und Ursachen ermitteln.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es viel lieber, die Leute würden, statt google wiederzukauen und hohle Phrasen zu dreschen, ihren Verstand benutzen, Meinungen hinterfragen und Ursachen ermitteln.



Und ich würde dir nun ans Herz legen nicht zu behaupten ich hätte kein Verstand! 

Jeden "Roma" den ich hier in Berlin bis jetzt gesehen habe, und glaube mir ich laufe mit offenen Augen durch die Welt war ein Bettler,Drogenhändler,Dieb oder sonst ein Rummtreiber also was willst du mir erzählen...du kommst aus irgendeinem kleinen Dorf (vermute ich) wo man alles noch für ne Heile Welt hält...dem ist aber nicht so! Guck dir alleine die Aussagen dieser Frau an Persönliche Probleme: Jugendrichterin begeht Selbstmord | Panorama- Frankfurter Rundschau
Die Politik erzählt was anderes, die Wahrheit sprach aber diese Frau...von den Umständen in Berlin...auch wenn das nicht ganz zum Thema passt ist es doch ein super Beispiel!

Und vielleicht hättest du mal den SternTV Bericht gucken sollen (bissl länger her)...der genau das Wiederspiegelt was ich hier schreibe!


----------



## Icejester (29. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja und vorm Landkreis sächsische Schweiz wird gewarnt, weil sich dort die meisten Neonazis rumtreiben, deswegen sind alle Ossis Glatzen und alle Deutschen Faschisten ...



Willst Du eine ehrliche Antwort? Falls ja, dann sage ich Dir jetzt mal folgendes: Es gibt in Deutschland tatsächlich keine Ecke, in der ich mich wegen der dort ganz offensichtlich und unverschämt auftretenden Nazis so unwohl gefühlt habe wie im Osten. In der sächsischen Schweiz war ich zwar noch nie, aber Weimar, Erfurt und Bad Blankenburg über mehrere Tage haben mir da völlig gereicht. Vor allem Weimar. 

Und ich weiß auch, daß nicht alle Ostdeutschen rechtsradikal sind. Dennoch ist es wohl mein gutes Recht, diese Gegenden einfach nicht mehr zu bereisen, wenn mir ein gewisser (für meinen Geschmack zu großer) Teil der Bevölkerung dort eben ein sehr ungutes Gefühl macht. (Und ich passe optisch wirklich nicht in deren Beuteschema, müßte vor denen also eigentlich nicht die geringste Angst haben.)

Aber genauso ist es wohl mein gutes Recht, andere Personengruppen abzulehnen, wenn ich mit einem großen Teil von Angehörigen dieser Gruppen eben schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Oder verhältst Du Dich da anders? Kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen. Um das Ganze mal auf eine etwas nüchternere Eben zu führen: Du lernst auch aus Erfahrungen, oder? Stell Dir mal vor, Du kaufst ein Auto der Marke XYZ. Das geht leider dauernd kaputt. Du verkaufst es und kaufst Dir nochmal eins von derselben Marke. Das steht aber auch dauernd in der Werkstatt. Jetzt frage ich Dich: Kaufst Du Dir auch ein drittes dieser Marke? Oder wirst Du nicht eher sagen, daß Autos der Marke XYZ schlecht sind und Du Dir nie wieder eins davon kaufen wirst? Aber ist diese - durchaus vernünftige - Verfahrensweise nicht auch eine völlig unzulässige Verallgemeinerung, weil vielleicht 80% der Kunden dieser Marke nie ein einziges Problem haben?


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

leider ist der osten eben eine "hochburg" rechter ansammlungen aber kein wunder, wo werden denn deutsche arbeitsplätze von besser qualifizierten leuten besetzt die keine deutsche abstammung haben?
das liegt auch daran das die schulen dort nicht sehr gut sind somit bleibt das wissen auf der strecke die kinder bekommen keine gute bildung somit schlechtere chancen aufm arbeitsmarkt und ergo ein hass auf die "ausländer" die eben die guten jobs haben.

aber da ist bei unserer Politik bzw. Bildungspolitik anzufangen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jeden "Roma" den ich hier in Berlin bis jetzt gesehen habe, und glaube mir ich laufe mit offenen Augen durch die Welt war ein Bettler,Drogenhändler,Dieb oder sonst ein Rummtreiber also was willst du mir erzählen...



Woran erkennen deine "offenen Augen" denn zuverlässig Roma?

Und hast du mal überlegt, diese Begabung einen Nutzen zuzuführen? Wie weiter oben verlinkt wurde, sind Leute, die vortäuschen, Roma zu sein, ja durchaus ein Problem bei Abschiebungen - da könntest du mit deinem unfehlbaren Kennerblick ungemein nützlich sein. Von der übernatürlichen Fähigkeit, Drogendealer und Diebe auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen, ganz zu schweigen. Die deutsche Polizei braucht Leute wie dich!


[offtopic]


ole88 schrieb:


> leider ist der osten eben eine "hochburg" rechter ansammlungen aber kein wunder, wo werden denn deutsche arbeitsplätze von besser qualifizierten leuten besetzt die keine deutsche abstammung haben?



Wenn einen Blick auf den durchschnittlichen Lebensstandard von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund und ohne wirft: Vermutlich fast nirgends, da Jobs, die ein höheres Gehalt einbringen = eine höhere Qualifikation erfordern weiterhin nur in geringem Maße an erstere gehen.

Ungeachtet dessen sind gerade ländliche Regionen in Ostdeutschland vergleichsweise arm an Migranten. Zum einen gibt es in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Bundesländern einfach er 20 statt 60 Jahre Migrationsgeschichte, darunter 0 Jahre gegenüber 18 Jahre aktive Anwerbung von Gastarbeitern ohne ein Konzept, diese zu integrieren oder nach befristeten Zeiträumen in ihre Heimat zurückkehren zu lassen. Zum anderen siedeln sich Migranten weltweit offensichtlich eher in Großstädten an, nicht auf dem Land. Selbst der Übergangsbereich zwischen beiden ist in den neuen Länder kleiner, schlichtweg weil nur 1 eine der 10 größten und nur 10 von 81 deutschen Großstädten überhaupt dort liegen. Im Schnitt kommen deutsche Bundesländer auf 18,7% Migrantenanteil. Die neuen Flächenländer kommen auf 4,8%. Subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass man nirgendwo soviele Nazis und so wenige Migranten findet, wie in Meck-Pomm.

Imho ist aber auch genau das der Grund für den größeren Erfolg rechter Strömungen in den neuen Ländern:
Es ist wesentlich leichter, Vorurteile und Hass gegen "Ali" drei Orte weiter zu verbreiten/aufzubauen (den es nicht mal geben muss), als gegen den Gemüseverkäufer, der einen heute morgen nett bedient hat und den Straßenkehrer, ohne den es mal wieder wie ****** vor der Tür aussehen würde. Dann noch die Korrelation zwischen dem auftauchen von Mirgranten und dem rapide ansteigenden Arbeitslosigkeit in den 90ern zu einem Kausalzusammenhang umdeuten -> fertig.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Woran erkennen deine "offenen Augen" denn zuverlässig Roma?
> 
> Und hast du mal überlegt, diese Begabung einen Nutzen zuzuführen? Wie weiter oben verlinkt wurde, sind Leute, die vortäuschen, Roma zu sein, ja durchaus ein Problem bei Abschiebungen - da könntest du mit deinem unfehlbaren Kennerblick ungemein nützlich sein. Von der übernatürlichen Fähigkeit, Drogendealer und Diebe auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen, ganz zu schweigen. Die deutsche Polizei braucht Leute wie dich!


 
Du machst dich über mich lustig aus Unwissenheit...die hälfte der Männer in meiner Familie sind Polizisten...und ja in meinem Sportstudio spreche ich täglich mit denen (Polizisten in Ausbildung z.B) und über Probleme die es gibt...und glaube mir du wärst erschrocken wenn du mein wissen hättest. Du kennst die Wahrheit nur nicht...aber das verübele ich dir nicht...weil die Regierung das so gut vor dir versteckt. Aber du bist genau einer von denen wo anscheinend die Augenwischerei funktioniert. Sag du mir bitte was ich da jeden Tag sehen muss. Sags mir bitte...ich bin offen für neue Wege und Meinungen...

Meine Fresse ich sehe doch wie sie in Berlin am Kudamm klauen,betteln oder ******** bauen, und die töchter die z.B auf Handtaschenraub gehen werden alle paar Tage festgenommen in heime gesteckt wo sie "Ausgang" haben wie sie wollen und wieder auf der Straße landen um den selben Mist zu bauen! 
Dann geben diese "Roma" sich als Heimatlos aus also wohin abschieben???
Stimm mich um und sage mir bitte jetzt was ich jden Tag und viele anderen sehen??? Sag es mir bitte.


----------



## ole88 (29. September 2010)

du gehst nur auf eine aussage von mir ein die so alleine auch super zu deinen argumenten passt, aber das auch auf dem ländlichen (wobei wir hier eher von größeren städten reden, denn auch da ist es eben arm an arbeitsplätzen) nicht so wirklich passt. auf die schulische situation nicht einzugehen find ich auch toll.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (29. September 2010)

Da ich hier nicht alles einzeln abhandeln will:


Icejester schrieb:


> Willst Du eine ehrliche Antwort? Falls ja, dann sage ich Dir jetzt mal folgendes: Es gibt in Deutschland tatsächlich keine Ecke, in der ich mich wegen der dort ganz offensichtlich und unverschämt auftretenden Nazis so unwohl gefühlt habe wie im Osten. In der sächsischen Schweiz war ich zwar noch nie, aber Weimar, Erfurt und Bad Blankenburg über mehrere Tage haben mir da völlig gereicht. Vor allem Weimar.
> 
> Und ich weiß auch, daß nicht alle Ostdeutschen rechtsradikal sind. Dennoch ist es wohl mein gutes Recht, diese Gegenden einfach nicht mehr zu bereisen, wenn mir ein gewisser (für meinen Geschmack zu großer) Teil der Bevölkerung dort eben ein sehr ungutes Gefühl macht. (Und ich passe optisch wirklich nicht in deren Beuteschema, müßte vor denen also eigentlich nicht die geringste Angst haben.)
> 
> ...


 
Ich fange mal hinten an:
Dein Beispiel mit dem Auto ist doof, weil wir wirklich absoluten Massel gehabt haben müssen, an solche Deppen wie den Rest der Weltbevölkerung zu geraten, die aus zwei Weltkriegen nicht gelernt haben, dass wir alle unbelehrbare Weltdominatoren sind, die noch immer die Weltherrschaft anstreben...
Ansonsten ist es wie im wahren Leben: Probefahren, Tests lesen und hoffen, dass die Meinungen nicht manipuliert sind.

Also was du ablehnst ist natürlich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt vollkommen deine Sache. Wer aber Ethnien unter Generalverdacht stellt, ist Rassist. Punktum. Schlimmer ist nur noch, dass du das bei anderen Ethnien machst, bei deiner eigenen aber nicht. Insofern bist du auch inkonsequent. 
Du kannst also von dem "Großteil" (wieviele kennst du/ kennt ihr denn persönlich? 1, 10 oder 1.000? ich persönlich kenne 2 namentlich und bin schon hier und auch in anderen Ländern mit mehreren in Verbindung gekommen) einer Bevölkerungsgruppe eben *nicht* auf alle Angehörigen selbiger schließen. 
Wenn du ihnen aus dem Weg gehst, um keine weiteren schlechten Erfahrungen machen zu müssen, ist es auch wieder dir überlassen. Seperatismus ist ja per se für andere nicht schlecht. Wenn du aber mit deinen schlechten Erfahrungen wiederum verallgemeinernd in der Öffentlichkeit hausieren gehst, musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn man dir das verübelt.

Das gilt übrigens allgemein auch für die anderen Beiden, die hier ihre Erfahrungen auf die Gesamtheit der Sinti, Roma und Deutschen interpolieren wollen. Ihr habt eure Erfahrungen, ich und andere haben andere. Kann man es dabei bewenden lassen oder muss man die Roma (waren es überhaupt welche, mit denen ihr in Kontakt gekommen seid oder "sahen die bloß so aus und benahmen sich so") als solche dafür verantwortlich machen oder zählt man jetzt nicht mehr zur Deutschen Volksseele, wenn man in einer ländlichen Region wohnt und nicht die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat wie der stramme deutsche Großstädter oder was?

Tja, ich wohne im Osten und bin nun aber "leider" ein Linker (die Sorte Mensch passt dir/euch ja aber auch nicht, stimmts?), weswegen ich einfach von solchem Klischeedenken wie: "im Osten Bildung mies und Arbeitsplätze von Ausländern weggenommen und dumm und rechts" nix halte.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Und ich würde dir nun ans Herz legen nicht zu behaupten ich hätte kein Verstand!
> ....


 

Deine Interpretation. Der Rest steht wieter oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> ..._blubb_...



Ich wiederhole meine Frage:
Woran erkennst du, das jemand, der bettelt, den Roma zugehörig ist?
(ggf. sogar kossovarische Roma, um die es hier im deutschen Aspekt der Diskussion geht)

Es ist wohl im Rahmen einer Diskussion nicht zuviel verlangt, dass du uns erläuterst, wie du zu deinen Behauptungen kommst.


----------



## nyso (29. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur in Berlin so. Kannst Dir auch Köln angucken. Ist in der Hinsicht nicht wesentlich anders. An gewissen U-Bahn-Haltestellen warnt einen mittlerweile sogar manchmal die Polizei davor, gewisse Aufgänge nicht zu benutzen, weil dort oben Zigeuner auf ein leichtes Opfer zum Überfallen warten. Das kann's ja wohl echt nicht sein...



Wenn du hier noch viel schreibst, fehlt bei den Tasten B.U.2xL.S.H.I.T. bald die weiße Farbe auf der schwarzen Tastatur, weil ich da ein bestimmtes Wort viel zu oft gebrauche.

Klar, in jeder etwas größeren Stadt sitzen an einem von zwei U-Bahnhaltestellen ein paar Zigeuner und stehlen

Deswegen haben wir ja auch zig Millionen Zigeuner in Dt., denn anders ist diese Bevölkerungsgruppe ihrer Aufgabe wohl nicht gewachsen

Ja, es gibt hier kriminelle Roma, ja, es gibt hier kriminelle Türken, Russen, Araber, weiß der Geier wer hier alles lebt.
Aber vergesst nicht, die Deutschen sind auch nicht besser. Wir haben genug kriminelle Deutsche, die ganz gerne stehlen. Und nicht nur um zu überleben, wie es die Roma tun, nein, sondern um sich davon ein neues Auto zu kaufen oder sonst was.

Klar, es ist verboten zu stehlen. ABER, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, gibt es da zwei wesentliche Unterschiede.
Ich z.B. bin ein grundehrlicher Typ, der nie irgendwas stehlen würde, oder jemanden bescheißen würde. Dieses Nie hat nur eine einzige Einschränkung.
Wenn meine Familie Hunger hat, arm ist. Dann würde selbst ich stehlen. Um essen davon kaufen zu können.

Die paar Zigeuner sitzen ja nicht dort weil es ihnen Spaß macht, sondern weil sie gezwungen werden, weil sie geschlagen werden, wenn sie es nicht machen. Und weil sie die paar Cent, die sie dafür bekommen, brauchen, damit die Familie nicht verhungert.
Das ist ein Elend auf unseren Straßen, und ihr spuckt noch auf die Schwächsten! Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Absolut nicht.

Wenn euch das stört, dann beschwert euch über die Hintermänner, aber nicht über die wahren Opfer!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2010)

Was machst du mit der "2" und dem "x" 

Zum Rest:
Auch du solltest dir von Zeit zu Zeit überlegen, ob deine Aussagen statistisch haltbar wären.
Straßendiebe gibt es genauso in "organisiert", wie es Bettler gibt, die nach einem langen "Arbeitstag" in ihrer gemütlichen Wohnung ein heißes Bad nehmen. Die Gewinnspannen beider "Berufe" können bekanntermaßen nicht nur sehr niedrig, sondern auch sehr hoch sein. Aus eigener Beobachtung kann ich zumindest in Bezug auf Bettler zweifelsfrei sagen, dass eine auffällige Zahl (~das 10fache der "einheimischen" Population) offensichtlich in der Lage sind, pünktlich 1-2 Tage vor der Kieler Woche in Kiel aufzukreuzen und danach eben so schnell wieder zu verschwinden. Der Mangel an Großstädten in der Nähe legt nahe, dass diese Personen nicht nur genau wissen, wann wo was stattfindet, das viele Menschen anzieht, sondern das man auch gezielt Verkehrsmittel nutzt, um hinzukommen und die nötigen finanziellen Reserven hat, um sich in einer fremden Umgebung durchzuschlagen.

Ehe man irgendwen moralisch bewertet und als "nicht-ganz-so-böse" darstellt, sollte man sich entweder seine Lebensumstände ganz genau angucken oder zumindest eine brauchbare Statistik über "Leute wie ihn" zur Hand haben. (wie auch immer man die definiert. Ich persönlich sehe Bettlern genausowenig zweifelsfrei ihren Lebensstandard an, wie ihre Ethnie)


----------

